# New Pics - Mar 24, 2007 ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Mar24/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So GLAD to hear the Ringneck will be OK!!

Those house finches sure have the BIG mouths...hungry no doubt?! LOL

Opal and Onyx are just beautiful!

With your Gray and Cockatoo, you continue to keep busy, right? (just teasing...said with tongue in cheek!)

Many THANKS for the great picture updating. I never cease to be amazed at the VARIETY you tend, treat and LOVE!

You are certainly among the UNIQUE of HUMANKIND! Thank you - again - for ALL you do!!

With LOVE, ADMIRATION and HUGS

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you already have baby birds down there?
Obviously!
Cute babies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Shi!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Do you already have baby birds down there?
> Obviously!
> Cute babies.


Yep .. baby bird season is well underway here in So Cal. The first clutch of ducklings showed up on Mar 17 at the pond .. then these little finches today .. 

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful pix of pigeons. I feel sorry for the dove. Hope it heals well.

I miss my Garye.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful birds and empty mouths to feed!

Bless you Terry, for all the wonderful work you do.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Any idea how the ringneck ended up in that condition?
Opal is such a beautiful bird - the interplay of the different shading is stunning!
Onyx's white flights make a nice accent to his white face feathers.
The feathery edges you put on the Baby House Finches photo is really neat! Looks like they're singing harmony. Love the spikey hairdos. 
Handsome photo of Lucas - he has such intelligent eyes, although he might just be plotting some mischief!  Now, Junebug is obviously a little angel. She has such beautiful eyes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Garye, Treesa, and Terri! We don't know what happened to the dove. I'm guessing it was pecked by some other type of bird or perhaps was dog caught and lost the tail feathers and feathers on the back. Here's a link to the thread about this bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19766

Yes, Lucas was plotting something .. he was just distracting good ol' Mom by looking sweet for his photo. Next thing I knew, he had a footfull of my t-shirt and was hoping to make a nice big hole in it with his beak.

Junie is a very sweet and gentle bird (not to mention very, very smart).

Terry


----------

